# the christmas look.



## mzreyes (Jan 1, 2007)

LATE. i know.. but here it goes..

all you already saw my naked face, including my UN-penciled brows, in my last tut so i figured i should spare you all this time. lol.

[stuff i used]
brushes: benefit bluff puff, MAC: 168, 190, 187, 217, 239, 252

lancome photogenic foundation
clinique stay matte powder (stay golden). LOVE this.. love it waaaay more than studiofix!
dior concealor
dark msf
pink swoon blush

eyebrow pencil by clinique. it SUCKS. (MACs spiked for life!! lol!!)
clear brow set
paints: baselight, graphito
crimsonaire s/s
carbon e/s
passionate e/s
llama e/s
vanilla p/m
entremauve p/m
point black l/l/l
engraved p/p
NYX "glamour" lashes

pink treat c/l
VV6 l/s

drew the eyebrows..concealor, foundation, powder. all done!






pat baselight paint all over the lid





crimsonaire s/s in the crease. not blended.. not to worry!





use your 252 brush to apply graphito paint on your lid





apply passionate e/s with your 217. not very blended but thats ok..





apply carbon e/s.. going a little bit into passionate. again using my 217. lol.. hey im limited ok!! lol.





open...ugly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








umm.. i kinda forgot to take separate pics here.. but i applied entremauve, blending into passionate. then blended llama and vanilla pig. on my brow bone with the 239.





open





line with point black l/l/l. i didnt get close enough to my lash line, but that ok because i add lashes later on..





closed. almost done!





set brows with clear brow set, and put some mascara. doesnt have to be perfect.




again.

whooaaa hella blurry.. but heres one eye with the lashes.





now both with the lashes.










 apply dark msf with the 187 lightly to your cheeks. and LOTS (for me) of pink swoon blush with the 168.





straightened the hair.. i didnt do my waterline, tightline, and my lips until i got to my aunties party because i wanted it to FRESH. lol. i always do these like 5 minutes before i get to the place where im going.





drunk. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















sorry i forgot to take pics for some of the steps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hope you all enjoyed it anyway!


----------



## snowkei (Jan 1, 2007)

pretty as alwayz         LOL


----------



## Lizz (Jan 1, 2007)

great tut! IMO the brows would look nicer if they were abit thinner :s


----------



## geeko (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks for the tutorial. i like the eyeshadow colors. Very well blended and nicely done. But i do agree with the above person on the brow part.


----------



## Jayne (Jan 1, 2007)

sooooooooooooo beautiful :nod:


----------



## Beautiful1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Beautiful! Beautiful! Beautiful!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Jan 1, 2007)

very pretty, nice brows and looks like you had fun!


----------



## angelica (Jan 1, 2007)

I love you!!


----------



## miss.vampira (Jan 1, 2007)

The colours look so pretty and I really like the lashes.


----------



## mizfit (Jan 1, 2007)

haha, i like the drunk pic =P

thanks for the tut!


----------



## mzreyes (Jan 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizz* 

 
_great tut! IMO the brows would look nicer if they were abit thinner :s_

 
ITA.. i was actually looking at some of my past FOTDs. and i noticed that my brows WERE thinner, and looked much better. I dunno how they got so thick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  lol.. ok.. time to take out my tweezers


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks...that's really pretty!!!


----------



## aziza (Jan 1, 2007)

Oooh...I like this and I want to try! I love how "crisp" your shadow is. Does that make any sense? It looks nice and neat and not over blended.


----------



## NFTP (Jan 1, 2007)

beautiful! thanks for sharing this with all of us.


----------



## tadzio79 (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks for another fab tut!!!


----------



## ..kels* (Jan 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* 

 
_I love how "crisp" your shadow is. Does that make any sense? It looks nice and neat and not over blended._

 





 great tut!!


----------



## User67 (Jan 2, 2007)

You rock! I was scared that after the first one you did, you would never want to do another one. This is gorgeous & thanks so much for taking the time to do it


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 2, 2007)

You always look amazing!  Happy New Year!


----------



## LindseySullivan (Jan 2, 2007)

thanks!  you look great - thick brows are in!!


----------



## mzreyes (Jan 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_You rock! I was scared that after the first one you did, you would never want to do another one. This is gorgeous & thanks so much for taking the time to do it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

thanks! yea i thought i was never gonna do this again either. lol. it was just a pain in the butt to take a pic of everything i used, and a pic of my nakey face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . lol.. but yea.. i did it! haha!


----------



## milamonster (Jan 3, 2007)

gorgoeous! great tut!


----------



## JoyZz (Jan 6, 2007)

I thought you weren't going to do another tute again too hehehhe But im very glad you did! Love your looks, might try the other one out tonight....


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jan 6, 2007)

gorgeous ! soo gonna try this


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jan 6, 2007)

Aw, you're so purdy my dear


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jan 7, 2007)

very beautiful! i will try this tonight


----------



## kaneda (Jan 7, 2007)

you are beautiful.


----------



## lambee (Jan 7, 2007)

You look so pretty!  You gave me some great ideas in this tut.  And that baselight paint looks so gorgeous.   I bet it'd look fabulous as a cheek highlighter, too, if it's mixed with some foundation.  (I'm gonna check this shade out to see if it works for me)


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 7, 2007)

woah mad eyeliner skills! its a great look and i love the last pic


----------



## Green_eyes (Jan 8, 2007)

Great tutorial, very informative. thanks


----------



## bintdaniel (Jan 17, 2007)

you're very beautiful, as usual! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thanks a lot for this tut!


----------



## Emmi (Jan 19, 2007)

I just love your style!! You look fab! Great tutorial!!


----------



## laceygirl (Jan 19, 2007)

Looks gorgeous---pink is lovely on  your eyes (I can't wear it).  I think a thinner brow would suit your features better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks for the tutorial!!!!


----------



## micky_mouse (Jan 20, 2007)

this looks great on you and that last picture of you drunk hehe is cute
thanks for this tut i wanna try it now mine wont look this great though


----------



## oOoasiangurloOo (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks for the tut!you look really really pretty!im so going to try this out i love the colours you used.


----------



## iHEARTorange (Jan 21, 2007)

this one is GORGEOUS. i think i'm gonna hafta try it sometime.


----------



## sassygirl224 (Feb 2, 2007)

ooo this is gorgeous!  i might have to try that look soon!


----------



## marianzhou (Feb 3, 2007)

ahh your pretty even in the first pciture withotu makeup !


----------



## preencesita (Feb 5, 2007)

hi mzreyes! what's your shade in lancome photogenic foundation?


----------



## sherylan (Feb 22, 2007)

i like this look!! you got some skills!!


----------



## maxipoodle1 (Feb 22, 2007)

Your face is Flawless!!!


----------

